# NP&SD



## Chris (Apr 20, 2008)

Upgraded my trusty SD600 today to the SD1100 IS 8MP version with image stabilization. 







I took it hiking, and dig it a bunch. It has built in color-swapping which my 600 didn't have, and the IS feature is really nice. Canon makes a damn good 'cam.


----------



## Drew (Apr 23, 2008)

Hear hear to better picstories!


----------



## Groff (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice! But is that pink??


----------



## Uber Mega (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice cam Chris 



TheMissing said:


> Nice! But is that pink??


----------



## Michael (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice one.


----------



## Chris (Apr 26, 2008)

The SD1100 is on the front page of one of those Mac camera mags this month, and in the review they rave about it, especially the optical image stabilization.

After a few hundred shots with it, I REALLY like it. The OIS is fucking awesome, I can actually take flashless pics in dark rooms/at night without having to run a high ISO. All in all a very, very nice camera.


----------

